# FOX40: Peja playing tomorrow, maybe Brad Miller



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Caught this on FOX40:

-Peja practiced today and was pleasantly suprised to have no pain in his groin. He'll probably play tomorrow.

-Brad Miller did everything in practice today, and Adelman said he could play him for 4 or 5 minutes and see how he does. He did say that he still was limping a bit.

-Bibby was the only one on the team who didn't practice, but it was just for precautionary reasons.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

Peja Vu said:


> Caught this on FOX40:
> 
> -Peja practiced today and was pleasantly suprised to have to pain in his groin. He'll probably play tomorrow.
> 
> ...


Those are great news, hopefully Peja feels good tommrow and it would be nice to see Brad in the game even for only 5min.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Whoops, I meant to type, "no pain in his groin"


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Much of the same on News10. Miller said he would pay Adelman if he would let him play, lol.

If he does play, it's not going to be long...just enough so he can get a feel for game action.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Thanks for the news Peja Vu. :clap:


I'm very happy to hear this news. :yes:

GO KINGS!!!


----------



## Twix (Mar 19, 2005)

Peja Vu said:


> Much of the same on News10. Miller said he would pay Adelman if he would let him play, lol.


:laugh:

I'm also happy to hear this. Especially about Brad!!! Adelman usually don't say he'll play a player, but about Brad he did. So that's good. :clap:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Twix said:


> :laugh:
> 
> I'm also happy to hear this. Especially about Brad!!! Adelman usually don't say he'll play a player, but about Brad he did. So that's good. :clap:


I'm glad they're healthy and ready to go. :yes:


----------

